# My daily grind



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pull ups 
3x20 assisted (warm up)
5 to failure unassisted 

Bent over rows wide grip
5x20
Hammer strength pull downs close grip
5x20

z bar curls
3x20
seated DB curls
3x20
2x12
DB hammer curls
2xfailure


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Macros today

Totals	3,458	308-C 146-F 240-P


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 17, 2014)

leg curls
6x20 tut 45 seconds
leg extension
4x25 tut 45 seconds
leg press
5x40 

standing calves
8 to failure- heavy

macro count

3,563326117295


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2014)

Sneaky journal! Subbed


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm in. I have back tomorrow. Need to incorporate more pull-ups myself.


----------



## Lift-on (Apr 18, 2014)

Are u running any gear? What are your stats??  Grind on brother


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Sneaky journal! Subbed



Im in on the low low- haha


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> I'm in. I have back tomorrow. Need to incorporate more pull-ups myself.



Pull ups are a favorite of mine


Lift-on said:


> Are u running any gear? What are your stats??  Grind on brother



For the last year I have been running AY T400 test at a TRT dose. it's been about a year since my last blast, I am planning on one soon but I haven't a start date yet. Next week I'll get labs and go from there.

stats
5'9"
210
not sure about bf% fat! lol


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Incline db press (warmup)
2x20 
Flat bench db press superset with 10lb db lateral raises to keep my shoulders hot and full of blood
6x20 
Free motion cable flys
Low 3x15
Mid 3x15
High 2x15

Macro
Totals	3,296	274	94	331


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 19, 2014)

When you say 45sec TUT I assume you mean per set?  Ever change tempos at all?  Lately almost all my lifts are a 3:1:2:1 tempo. Will be following.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, that's exactly what I mean.
My tempos do vary per workout, I have an instinctive training style but I will definitely give your tempo a try.

Most recently I extend the hold of short and long contraction points depending on the lift I am doing, hope that makes sense.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I mean.
> My tempos do vary per workout, I have an instinctive training style but I will definitely give your tempo a try.
> 
> Most recently I extend the hold of short and long contraction points depending on the lift I am doing, hope that makes sense.



Makes total sense. It's the sign of a seasoned lifter


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Weekend are off days for me

Celebrating  "He is risen" with the family

Happy Easter brothers


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2014)

Just saw the log. Happy easter to you too.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

leg curls
1x30
4x20
squats
5x20
leg extension
2x25
2x20

reverse flys
3x20
db rear lateral
3x15
db lateral flys
3x15
tut was 45 seconds per set, except on squats 

I could have eaten a bit more today but time was not on my side
                      cals                                    carbs                        fat                             protein 

2,749124147277


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

corrected macros

2,977124151301


I started 800mgs (per week) AY T400 today. This is not really a blast, I just decided to up my test from my HRT dose


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the diets macros. Higher fat/pro. Do your carbs change at all on training days vs non training days?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I like the diets macros. Higher fat/pro. Do your carbs change at all on training days vs non training days?




Thanks and yes, I usually keep them low on non training days then cycle carbs through the week. How do you plan you macros?


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 22, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks and yes, I usually keep them low on non training days then cycle carbs through the week. How do you plan you macros?


Right now I am doing more of a keto approach while not actually caring if I am in ketosis. I do a mini carb refeed on some weeks (Wednesday) anda cheat on Saturdays. Once I get to my target bodyfat I will add back carbs. First into an intra then pwo.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Right now I am doing more of a keto approach while not actually caring if I am in ketosis. I do a mini carb refeed on some weeks (Wednesday) anda cheat on Saturdays. Once I get to my target bodyfat I will add back carbs. First into an intra then pwo.



Assuming by keto approach you mean zero carbs except the refeed and cheat meal, are you seeing some leaning out the morning after the refeed and cheat day?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2014)

assisted pull ups to warm up
5x20
tricep extensions/rope
3x15 warmup
3x20 tut was 45seconds
2xfailure (about 12 reps) holding peak contraction for 3+count
forehead crushers
4x15
1xfailure about 8reps

z bar cable curls
3x20 smooth slow fluid motion about 45sec tut
3x15 holding peak contraction for 3+ count
db hammer curls on preacher bench
3xfailure about 10 reps 

arms were swollen and smoked

                          cals                                    carbs                        fat                         protein

3,34443098210


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2014)

the edit time could be a bit longer...
 revised macros, I forgot an _ohyeah_ bar I ate this morning 

3,724461117236


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2014)

Those macros don't display too well:
P236
C117
F461

Or are the pro and fats arse about?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Those macros don't display too well:
> P236
> C117
> F461
> ...



Haha
Carbs 
461
fat
117
protein
236


----------



## sneedham (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice log. Following...


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 23, 2014)

LAST NIGHT
seated calves
4xfailure go till theres a _fire in the hole and I can't take anymore!_

Today~ short WO @ lunch today, meetings all day long
standing over head BB press 
2x20 moderate weight
4x15 heavy
hammer press shoulder
3x12
2x8 both dropset
front raises
3x no less than 8, no more than 12
db laterals 
3x8-12 varied reps

My shoulders were absolutely on fire and swole


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 23, 2014)

cal                                              carb                           fat                               protein

3,605242176288


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pull ups
2x10 assisted, warm up
4x12 controlled full stretch and tight contraction- perfect form. 
hammer strength pull downs
1x15 moderate
3x12-15 heavy 
bent over rows BB 
1x20 light
4x12-15 moderate
hammer strength close grip rows
1x15 moderate
3x10-15 heavy

macros so far

1,90820655159


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2014)

labs


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2014)

final macro today
cal carb fat protein

3,677402128285


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 25, 2014)

START your DAY right!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 25, 2014)

IMF protocol was followed perfectly. These are BD from WP


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 25, 2014)

flat bench db flies
2x12 
4x12 
incline flies
3x12
db press flat bench
4x12
free motion chest press
3x10


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 26, 2014)

I gave double reds yesterday, started 12.5mgs aromasin daily and will be taking 3 liv52ds a day with no less than 1.25 gallons of water per day.  I'm thinking this should get everything back in range, I will get BW done in 6 more weeks.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 28, 2014)

warm up bike for 12min
Leg curls warm up
2x30 
leg press
1x40   
2x30   
1x20   
squats
4x15
leg extensions
4x15

treadmill 20minutes


3,26733675299


----------



## HFO3 (May 1, 2014)

I was sick the last two days, still not 100% today but felt good enough to hit arms 
pull ups (warm up)
3 sets
z cable curls
3x15
1x21
concentration curls
3x20
hammer curls
3x15
1x8
lying tri extensions
4x20
straight bar pressdowns
4x15
reverse pressdowns
4x12
laterals
4x15


----------



## HFO3 (May 1, 2014)

macro count

2,836  258  92    262


----------



## Lift-on (May 2, 2014)

Keep up the work bro!


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2014)

Im going to begin a cut soon, here's a pic weighing 210 taken yesterday. I would guess BF is about 13-15%


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2014)

hammer pulldowns-various grips
4x12
hammer wide rows 
2x12
close grip rows
2x12
reverse grip pulldowns
3x12
cable rows
4x12
db rear laterals
4x15
rear delt machine
4x15+

seated calves super set with raises body weight only
4x failure~ fire in the hole!


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2014)

Just popped in real quick to look around and see how its  goin'. But it looks like Hfo has his swole on.


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the words and fixing my pic brother!


----------



## Big Puppy (May 2, 2014)

Looking jacked dude. Nice


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2014)

^^ this +1


----------



## HFO3 (May 4, 2014)

Sunday make up day for Tuesday~ I hate missing during the week

incline DB presses
2x20
incline DB flies~wide
3x12
flat db presses
3x12
flat db flies wide
3x12
1x8
cable flies 
4x12 

seated chest press
2x10
1x8
1x15

 I was super focused today, chest was extremely pumped, very slow and controlled ROM... striations are coming

2.5 Philadelphia sushi rolls, 1 ny strip steak w/ asparagus, bell peppers and onion, 1/2 shrimp tempura sushi roll, 1 miso soup, 1 long island iced tea... Kick ass diner!

2,62225320228


----------



## HFO3 (May 5, 2014)

leg curls 2.1.2.3 tempo lit my hams on fire
3 sets
squats
1x warm up
4x working sets 12 reps knees and toes out~heavvy weight
squat machine I think its a hammer, not sure though
1x20
3x10-12 light weight
leg extensions
1x15
4x20 some static resistance incorporated in
hanging leg raises
4 sets to failure

kick ass day today!
cals, carbs, fat, protein

2,26028444192


----------



## HFO3 (May 5, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> leg curls 2.1.2.3 tempo lit my hams on fire
> 3 sets
> squats
> 1x warm up
> ...



updated
cals-carbs-fat-protein

3,23332865266


----------



## HFO3 (May 6, 2014)

overhead barbell press super set with laterals to warm up 2 sets each
over head db press
5x10-15 reps very slow rep count
side laterals and rear laterals superset 4 sets each
SHOULDERS are on fucken FIRE!
barbell front raises
4 sets

tricep rope pressdowns
5x12-15 reps 
single rope pressdowns
3x10
incline z bar extensions
1xfailure
flat bench z bar extensions
2x10


----------



## HFO3 (May 6, 2014)

cals-carbs-fat-protein

3,14144377203



HFO3 said:


> overhead barbell press super set with laterals to warm up 2 sets each
> over head db press
> 5x10-15 reps very slow rep count
> side laterals and rear laterals superset 4 sets each
> ...


----------



## HFO3 (May 8, 2014)

pull ups
4 sets, slow, controlled, held a 2 count with chin above bar
HS pull downs 
4 sets
Db rows
5 sets
cable rows
5 sets
cable pulldowns wide grip
5 sets

hanging leg raises
3 sets

macros so far
cals-carbs-fat-protein

1,90119659165


----------



## HFO3 (May 8, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> pull ups
> 4 sets, slow, controlled, held a 2 count with chin above bar
> HS pull downs
> 4 sets
> ...



cals-carbs-fat-protein

2,54827279204


----------



## HFO3 (May 9, 2014)

Incline flies        --       I super set with laterals, 10lb DB's are used just to warm the shoulders and fill them with up blood.
6 sets
Incline presses
4 sets
Flat presses
5 sets

cable decline flies
5 sets
seated chest press
2 heavy sets
1 drop set, increments of 20


----------



## HFO3 (May 9, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Incline flies        --       I super set with laterals, 10lb DB's are used just to warm the shoulders and fill them with up blood.
> 6 sets
> Incline presses
> 4 sets
> ...



cals-carbs-fat-protein

2,79133949255


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Incline flies        --       I super set with laterals, 10lb DB's are used just to warm the shoulders and fill them with up blood.
> 6 sets
> Incline presses
> 4 sets
> ...



I like that combo!


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Incline flies        --       I super set with laterals, 10lb DB's are used just to warm the shoulders and fill them with up blood.
> 6 sets
> Incline presses
> 4 sets
> ...



I do the exact samething with 10lb dumbells to get good & warmed up.

Like how you're hitting different angles..


----------



## HFO3 (May 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I like that combo!






IronAddict said:


> I do the exact samething with 10lb dumbells to get good & warmed up.
> 
> Like how you're hitting different angles..



I like to warm up the secondary and antagonist muscle groups along side of hitting different angles, I have better WO's because of it. Do you find the same thing true?


----------



## HFO3 (May 12, 2014)

leg curls
8 sets various reps and tempos, very high intensity
squats
5 sets 20 rep counts
leg extensions
3 sets 
bike 25 minutes


----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I like to warm up the secondary and antagonist muscle groups along side of hitting different angles, I have better WO's because of it. Do you find the same thing true?



Absolutely! Always, always, every time. Less prone to injuries too.


----------



## HFO3 (May 12, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> leg curls
> 8 sets various reps and tempos, very high intensity
> squats
> 5 sets 20 rep counts
> ...



cals-carbs-fat-protein

3,923472128259


----------



## HFO3 (May 13, 2014)

rope pressdowns
2 sets 20 reps
lying z bar extension
4 sets
incline db extension
4 sets
single arm cable pressdowns
3 sets
dips
2 sets

I had very little time to train, too many appointments, too little time so I chose triceps, nailed them hard, then I finished with 4 sets pull ups. I'm using my (tomorrow) off day to make up for today.
cals-carbs-fat-protein

4,266582102288


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 13, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I like to warm up the secondary and antagonist muscle groups along side of hitting different angles, I have better WO's because of it. Do you find the same thing true?



Definitely! 

Looking summed ready!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> rope pressdowns
> 2 sets 20 reps
> lying z bar extension
> 4 sets
> ...



That's a huge amount of carbs - is that a constant for you?


----------



## HFO3 (May 14, 2014)

pulldowns and underhand low rows for warm up
2 super sets
HS pulldowns
4 sets
DB rows
5 sets
cable rows
4 sets
wide grip pulldowns
3 sets
bicep curls lying against an incline bench
5 sets 
hammer curls on preacher bench
4 sets

calves
multiple angles until the fire was too intense to continue-

CALS-CARBS-FAT-PROTEIN

1,59120620169


----------



## HFO3 (May 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a huge amount of carbs - is that a constant for you?



If you mean daily? no




HFO3 said:


> pulldowns and underhand low rows for warm up
> 2 super sets
> HS pulldowns
> 4 sets
> ...



REVISED

2,77026284268


----------



## HFO3 (May 16, 2014)

shoulder warm up, laterals and rotators ROM
DB flat press
5sets
DB incline press
3sets
free motion cables, I did 2 variations upper and lower
4 sets each 20reps+
assisted dips, leaning forward
1set heavy
1 heavy drop set 20lb increments 

cals-carbs-fat-protein

2,08019063199


----------



## HFO3 (May 19, 2014)

Upper body day 1
standing BB press
2 sets
DB shoulder press super set with 2 sets laterals
4 sets
pullups
6 sets
rope pressdowns super set with hammer curls
5 sets each
cable flies upper
4 sets
cable flies lower
4 sets

cals-carbs-fat-protein

3,673
52475232


----------



## HFO3 (May 20, 2014)

My summer cut starting point is 210lbs, BF is probably 15% if I had to guess. I walked today for 45 minutes, I've been sick with sinus and bronchitis infections for last 20 days, I finally went to the DOC today and got some meds to fix me up. I should have went a long time ago...
cals-carbs-fat-protein

2,26127632231


----------



## HFO3 (May 21, 2014)

Today was better than yesterday but still felt terrible and coughing was uncontrollable

I trained anyway, biceps, triceps, shoulders and calves. I did a few sets each body part, broke a sweat and called it a day.


----------



## HFO3 (May 31, 2014)

warm up with pull ups 4-5 sets
DB press
5 sets
incline DB press
3 sets
free motion crossovers
4 sets
rope pressdowns
5 sets
single arm cable pressdowns
3 sets
macro-cal-ca-fat-protein

3,428267151241


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2014)

Hope you're feeling better bro


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 1, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Hope you're feeling better bro



I am, thank you. 

Leg Curls
6 sets 
Leg extensions
6 sets
front squat machine
5 sets

incline BB curls, DB curls super set
3 sets each
high cable curls
3 sets
seated curl machine
3 sets
cable front raises
4 sets

macro-carb-fat-protein

3,701261126217


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 2, 2014)

HS high rows
5 sets
Pulldowns
5 sets
cable Pullovers
4 sets
Db rear laterals
several sets and drop sets
rope extensions
6 sets
overhead rope extensions
4 sets

very slow fully contracting upper body pushups
about a 100


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 2, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> HS high rows
> 5 sets
> Pulldowns
> 5 sets
> ...



Everything's looking good, man. Keep it up!!!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 2, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Everything's looking good, man. Keep it up!!!




thanks brother!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 2, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> HS high rows
> 5 sets
> Pulldowns
> 5 sets
> ...



macros- c-f-p

2,00720436210


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm doing chest twice a week and experimenting with one day of pressing motions the next session with flys with various ROM

cable crossovers
all variations, low, medium and high

4 sets each- heavy @ 10 to 10+ reps 

macro-c-f-p

2,52822446315


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 4, 2014)

seated calves
4 sets
60 minutes stair master
macro-c-f-p

3,610336132271


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 5, 2014)

weight 200, down 10 lbs, big changes are around the corner
HS rows
3 sets
cable rows
3 sets
DB rows
3 sets
rope pulls
3 sets
rear laterals
4 sets
bicep curls on hoist equipment
3 sets


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 9, 2014)

seated leg curls
3sets light, high rep
super set extension with lying leg curls
4 sets each moderate weight
front squat machine
4 sets 
leg extensions
4 sets


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 11, 2014)

rotator cuff work and laterals to get the blood pumping
incline bench DB press superset with BB curls laying over the incline bench
flat bench DB press super set with hammer curls across chest
flat bench flys
free motion crossovers
low and high supersets

seated calves super set with single leg standing raises using only my bodyweight


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 15, 2014)

Today, Sunday was 50minutes stairmaster, static level 3.
Yesterday, Saturday was biceps, hamstrings and calves.
Friday off.
Thursday was back, shoulders and triceps.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 18, 2014)

lat pulldowns
5 sets
low cable rows
5 sets
HS high rows
5 sets
rear delts with dbs
4 sets
rear delts machine
2 sets


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> lat pulldowns
> 5 sets
> low cable rows
> 5 sets
> ...



Looking pretty thick and solid there champ. Whatever your're doin' keep it up cause it seems to be working.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2014)

You're solid as hell there bro


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking great. I see your doing chest 2x a week. From my experience I always liked to do one day and add an accessory movement for the lagging part 2-3x a week. Nothing big but just 4 sets of 12-15 reps for a pump. I do this continously for side delts and hammies because when have you ever seen anyone with those two overpowering?  Also side delts and outer legs help with the x frame.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2014)

^^ interesting concept


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 19, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Looking pretty thick and solid there champ. Whatever your're doin' keep it up cause it seems to be working.





theCaptn' said:


> You're solid as hell there bro



Thanks, life has thrown me a truckload of curve balls this past week but I am staying my course!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 19, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Looking great. I see your doing chest 2x a week. From my experience *I always liked to do one day and add an accessory movement for the lagging part 2-3x a week*. Nothing big but just 4 sets of 12-15 reps for a pump. I do this continously for side delts and hammies because when have you ever seen anyone with those two overpowering?  Also side delts and *outer legs help with the x frame*.




I agree, I work my lagging or sometimes even favored parts the same way, I have to be careful or I find myself burning out with no days off, lol.  How are you working outer legs?


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I agree, I work my lagging or sometimes even favored parts the same way, I have to be careful or I find myself burning out with no days off, lol.  How are you working outer legs?


Close stance on movements. For leg press feet close and low on the sled.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 19, 2014)

30 minute slam session.
rope pressdowns
3 sets
DB extensions on incline bench
3 sets
straight bar curls
1 set
seated DB curls
4 sets
mid to high front raises with free motion cables
4 sets

Back on antibiotics since Tuesday, I've been battling bronchitis since beginning of May so taking things easy again. I need some ass and sleep


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> 30 minute slam session.
> rope pressdowns
> 3 sets
> DB extensions on incline bench
> ...




seated calves
3 sets to FIRE IN THE HOLE superset with 3 sets of single leg standing raises


----------

